# Better processor among these i5 3570 or fx 8150 or i5 2500k ?



## hari11 (Jun 10, 2012)

According to cpubenchmark

PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End

fx 8150 has high rank..But some reviews says i5 3570 is better than fx 8150.How could 4 cores is better than 8 cores processor ? 

[Solved] I5-3450 VS FX-8150 - CPUs - CPU-Components

I'm bit confuse with the l2 and l3 cache.Isn't more cache makes data move faster? So It makes AMD processors run more faster than intel. Right?

And also i5 3550 and i5 3570 have heating issues when compared to i5 2500k
And the performance difference between these is just 5%(Don't include IGP,coz these days everyone having GPU's)

Consider this for whole performance not only for gaming..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 10, 2012)

For gaming, 2500K
For apps 8150.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jun 10, 2012)

fx8150 has poor performance due to slow single thread performance as compared to 2500k. But surely the fx has better benchmark due to the reasons you listed. Therefore, +1 to d6bmg.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

only consider getting FX8150 if the apps you use will be highly threaded - overall 2500k is jack of all trade and master of many if not everything


----------



## hari11 (Jun 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> only consider getting FX8150 if the apps you use will be highly threaded - overall 2500k is jack of all trade and master of many if not everything



What about i5 3570k..? This isn't good processor than i5 2500k ?

Could you please explain me about l2 and l3 cache? And how they are utilized to improve performance? Isn't AMD is better than Intel because of high l2 and l3 cache?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ Depends upon your usage. For gaming and high overclocking, 2500K is the better choice over i5 3570K.

All the Ivy Bridge Processors have heating issues when overclocked and overclocking them is also not as easy as the Sandybridge processors.

Get 3570K + Z77 Motherboard if you are not going to overclock much (the stock performance of 3570K is slightly better), want a lots of features like PCI-E 3.0 etc, good Onboard Graphics (HD 4000) etc.

But still I think i5 2500K is the better choice.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 11, 2012)

All 3rd Gen i Core i.e 3xxx series are overpriced and not worth the premium they demand.

Buy 2nd Gen only


----------



## hari11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Depends upon your usage. For gaming and high overclocking, 2500K is the better choice over i5 3570K.
> 
> All the Ivy Bridge Processors have heating issues when overclocked and overclocking them is also not as easy as the Sandybridge processors.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info..

So ivy bridge is not a surprise at all..


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

IB cpus are not that bad actually but to get the max efficiency and balance between heat and power consumption you need to play with volt and OC - here's two articles for you 

Core i5-3570K, -3550, -3550S, And -3570T: Ivy Bridge Efficiency : Four Ivy Bridge-Based Core i5 CPUs, Compared

AnandTech - Undervolting and Overclocking on Ivy Bridge


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 12, 2012)

Sandy Bridge will offer enough juice for you for some years. If you aren't a hardcore performance oriented user who deals with lot of things at same time, then Core i5 2500K will serve you well. Just my own opinion, though experts will say different.

I tried auto verclocking my CPU to 4.3 GHZ via Asus Auto Tuning and I immediately saw the difference in everything !. It's your choice whether you'll like more value ( Core i5 2500k ) or future proof ( Core i5 3570k ) for some more years than SB.


----------

